# Canon Battary GRp (bg-e2 and bge2n)



## Azriel (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm curious what the diufference is.


I'm also wondering how to avoid buying a lemon on ebay. There seems to be a lot of gimmicky knock offs.


----------

